# Inter-Roma 2-3



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2013)

Mercoledì 17 aprile alle 20:45. Semifinale di ritorno della Tim Cup. 
Si parte dal 2-1 per il giallorossi. 

Arbitro: Bergonzi.


Gara visibile in chiaro in diretta tv su Raiuno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Aprile 2013)

si giocano la Finale di Coppa Italia e l'Europa League...la Roma deve farcela!


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2013)

Dai riomma nun me tradi


----------



## juventino (16 Aprile 2013)

La Roma dovrebbe farcela. L'Inter sta veramente alla canna del gas.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Aprile 2013)

L'inter che perde pure questa partita ed esce non riesco proprio a vedermela.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Aprile 2013)

*De Rossi "Approfittiamo del periodo no dell'Inter. Totti? può battere il Record di Piola"*


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Aprile 2013)

I Convocati dell'inter​
Portieri: Handanovic, Belec, Carrizo.
Difensori: Silvestre, Ranocchia, Samuel, Chivu, Pasa, Juan Jesus, Jonathan, Bandini.
Centrocampisti: Zanetti, Schelotto, Kovacic, Alvarez, Kuzmanovic, Cambiasso, Benassi, Belloni, Olsen. 
Attaccanti: Rocchi, Forte, Colombi.


----------



## Andrea89 (17 Aprile 2013)

Ogni volta che "tifo" per l'AsRometta questi fanno dei macelli.
Siccome molti romanisti mi stanno sul mazzo, andrò in un qualche bar a vederla, dove sicuramente troverò soggetti odiosi che mi farebbero godere di un eventuale vittoria interista....
Così passerà la Roma


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Aprile 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che "tifo" per l'AsRometta questi fanno dei macelli.
> Siccome molti romanisti mi stanno sul mazzo, andrò in un qualche bar a vederla, dove sicuramente troverò soggetti odiosi che mi farebbero godere di un eventuale vittoria interista....
> Così passerà la Roma



Come cantava Radu qualche giorno fa... "E la roma........."


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Forza Roma!


----------



## runner (17 Aprile 2013)

Roma tutta la vita!!

vai Pupone dajeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## The Ripper (17 Aprile 2013)

speriamo bene in questa Roma


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> speriamo bene in questa Roma



Ma se l'Inter esce poi Kuzmanovic cosa dirà?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2013)

Finale tra capitoline scritta. Speriamo vinca la Roma.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma se l'Inter esce poi Kuzmanovic cosa dirà?


Che sono in pole per lo scudetto


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Finale tra capitoline scritta. Speriamo vinca la Roma.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Ma ha twitter? No perchè nel caso vorrei scrivergli due paroline


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Gara che vale tutta la stagione per l'Inter.


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2013)

*Infortunato anche Cambiasso durante il riscaldamento*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Aprile 2013)

Dai che voglio vedere una bella finale di accoltellamenti all'Olimpico


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gara che vale tutta la stagione per l'Inter.



anche per la Roma


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma ha twitter? No perchè nel caso vorrei scrivergli due paroline


Ah non lo so, informati


----------



## iceman. (17 Aprile 2013)

kovacic


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Aprile 2013)

Roma penosa.


----------



## iceman. (17 Aprile 2013)

ma come si fa a far giocare jonatan?


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2013)

Ma quel zorro schelotto segna solo contro di noi? Pazzesco


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ma come si fa a far giocare jonatan?



Gioca perchè nel riscaldamento si e fatto male Cambiasso quindi hanno dovuto cambiare



ahahahaahahha Jonathan ahahahhahaha no va beh siete scarsi a dir poco ahahahha


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ma come si fa a far giocare jonatan?



ma mannaggia...sembrava Maicon


----------



## Lollo7zar (17 Aprile 2013)

madò che azione jonatan-alvarez-rocchi lol


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Aprile 2013)

Scarsissima sta roma solo contro di noi si trasformano, riescono a perdere con sta squadretta che ha un sacco di titolari rotti


----------



## iceman. (17 Aprile 2013)

sta rona fa a dir poco schifo


----------



## iceman. (17 Aprile 2013)

sto destro e' un bel cesso, pensavo fosse piu' bravo


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ma come si fa a far giocare jonatan?


Ed ha segnato  sto forum non si smetisce mai...


----------



## iceman. (17 Aprile 2013)

ps: ci manca solo il gol di kuzmanovic e poi posso anche spegnere


----------



## juventino (17 Aprile 2013)

Che pena la Riomma, solo loro possono riuscire a resuscitare questi zombi.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2013)

Ma è possibile che sto Lamela contro di noi sembrava Maradona?


----------



## juventino (17 Aprile 2013)

Cosa si è mangiato Destro.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Handanovic salva ancora l'Inter.....


----------



## iceman. (17 Aprile 2013)

handanovic e noi abbiati..


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Che pena la Riomma, solo loro possono riuscire a resuscitare questi zombi.


ma veramente ma come si fa mai, fanno ridere, per non parlare di Destro che è osceno, mi chiedo quest'estate come faceva ad avere tutto questo mercato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Aprile 2013)

Ma contro di noi la Roma SEMPRE fanno i fenomeni  Lamela all'andata fenomale oggi osceno mah


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2013)

Parata incredibile


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2013)

Handanovic ha stufato


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Aprile 2013)

Si va beh Handanovic salva l'inter, ma cosa ci fa sto fenomeno da sti scarsoni.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Handanovic salva ancora .....


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Aprile 2013)

Se l'Inter quest'anno non avesse avuto Handanovic.......


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2013)

sto iniziando a odiarlo


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2013)

Se lo avessimo noi sto Handanovic... maledizione

- - - Aggiornato - - -



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Ma contro di noi la Roma SEMPRE fanno i fenomeni  Lamela all'andata fenomale oggi osceno mah



Scometto che alla penultima contro di noi, dove a loro 3 punti non serviranno a nulla mentre a noi la CL, daranno l'anima. In difesa saranno beknbauer, madini, nesta e baresi. Lamela diventa Maradona


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se l'Inter quest'anno non avesse avuto Handanovic.......




.....lottava per la salvezza.....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Aprile 2013)

Tanta roba Jhonny


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Aprile 2013)

Handanovic è come minimo un top 5 al Mondo,acciderboli.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Handanovic è come minimo un top 5 al Mondo,acciderboli.



Noi andiamo in giro con Abbiati


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Gol Romaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Aprile 2013)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Mattiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2013)

Finalmente...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Aprile 2013)

Mattiaaaaaaa


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Aprile 2013)

Bel gol di Destro.
Eiaculo.


----------



## Frikez (17 Aprile 2013)

Lamela per Destro, 2 sopravvalutati


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scometto che alla penultima contro di noi, dove a loro 3 punti non serviranno a nulla mentre a noi la CL, daranno l'anima. In difesa saranno beknbauer, madini, nesta e baresi. Lamela diventa Maradona



e ma e sicuro al 100%, per quello che io ogni volta sono pessimista ogni partita perchè danno sempre l'anima si trasformano sempre


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Aprile 2013)

Bonolis che dice?


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Bonolis che dice?



....avanti un altro.....


----------



## iceman. (17 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> sto destro e' un bel cesso, pensavo fosse piu' bravo




2 su 2


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2013)

Bye bye


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Aprile 2013)

Degenero


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Altro Destro ......dai Romaaaaaa


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Aprile 2013)

È da queste parti il signor Kuzmanovic?


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Aprile 2013)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo mattiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ho fatto bene a sparare a 0 su destrooooooooooooo vaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii gooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Aprile 2013)

Dai daiiiiii


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Bonolis che dice?



e non so dirà che e un goblotto che abbiamo comprato pure destro  e in tribuna bonolis l'hanno inquadrato a inizio partita


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Su interfans dramma in corso.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....avanti un altro.....



 o dirà a destro ricordati che devi morire


----------



## Frikez (17 Aprile 2013)

Che bomber


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2013)

E 3


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Aprile 2013)

Che gol Torosidis


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Aprile 2013)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooo torosidis gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

E sono 3 forza Roma.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Aprile 2013)

Kuz dove sei?! Kuuuuuz!!!! Dove sei????


----------



## Frikez (17 Aprile 2013)

Torosidis


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Aprile 2013)

Avanti ora goleada


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Aprile 2013)

Eurogol


----------



## Lollo7zar (17 Aprile 2013)

cmq il secondo gol imbarazzante


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2013)

Già scappano dallo stadio gli interisti


----------



## Albijol (17 Aprile 2013)

Solo il genio Allegri poteva riuscire a non vincerne UNA contro Stramaccioni. Acciuga


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2013)

Gli stanno cantando "Andate a lavorare"


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Su interfans dramma in corso.....



non volevo andare a leggere ma proprio non c'è la faccio


----------



## S T B (17 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Solo il genio Allegri poteva riuscire a non vincerne UNA contro Stramaccioni. Acciuga



è la stessa cosa che ho pensato io... che amarezza!


----------



## Albijol (17 Aprile 2013)

S T B ha scritto:


> è la stessa cosa che ho pensato io... che amarezza!



E questo ci fa riflettere su quanto sia bravo l'uomo dei miracoli...


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Aprile 2013)

ahahahahha no ma e forte il portiere della Roma manco si e mosso ahahah


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Aprile 2013)

Ma che fa sto Stekelembro


----------



## Gre-No-Li (17 Aprile 2013)

Temo l'arrivo di una nuova calciopoli...altrimenti l'Inter non vincerà più una cippa.


----------



## Frikez (17 Aprile 2013)

Che cesso di portiere


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Aprile 2013)

Finita ahahahah ridicoli


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2013)

ed è giusto così


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Aprile 2013)

la roma ha la seconda occasione di prendersi la stella d'argento


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> la roma ha la seconda occasione di prendersi la stella d'argento



vero, me l'ero scordato...deve vincere la Roma

P:Sestro viene annaffiato da Florenzi nell'intervista


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Quante gioie ci regala l'Inter.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Aprile 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> la roma ha la seconda occasione di prendersi la stella d'argento



Forza Lazio


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Forza Lazio




Forza Roma.


----------



## juventino (17 Aprile 2013)

La Roma secondo me la perde la finale con la Lazio.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Aprile 2013)

adesso son quasi fuori dall'europa league, visto che un posto salta per la coppa italia... devono arrivare almeno quinti


----------



## MisterBet (17 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> La Roma secondo me la perde la finale con la Lazio.



La Lazio al completo li demolisce


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forza Roma.



Al rogo!!!!


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Aprile 2013)




----------



## Nivre (17 Aprile 2013)

_"Zero titoli per loro, mentre noi possiamo ancora vincere Coppa Italia ed Europa League" [cit.]_


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Aprile 2013)

Kuzmanovic,io ho la corda,ora tocca a te scegliere cosa fare.....


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (17 Aprile 2013)

Ah.... Godo come un *****!


----------



## hiei87 (18 Aprile 2013)

Di inter comiche ne ho viste tante, ma questa è decisamente una delle più esilaranti.
Un sentito ringraziamento ad Aurelio Andreazzoli. Conterraneo, ex compagno di squadra e poi allenatore di mio padre. Da oggi ho un altro buon motivo per tifarlo!


----------



## DannySa (18 Aprile 2013)

Su interfans si trovano certe perle

_ordine = kuz
caos totale = guarin_


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Aprile 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> _"Zero titoli per loro, mentre noi possiamo ancora vincere Coppa Italia ed Europa League" [cit.]_


Un veggente.
C'è poco da dire, è un dono riservati a pochi


----------

